# 1969 GTO Endura bumper work



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

So I am taking my GTO apart panel by panel and getting rid of all the paint and body filler (have found up to an inch [Literally] on the left quarter panel and trunk lid so far) and am making my way from the back of the car to the front. 

I am currently unsure of how to go about the Endura bumper, as I have never worked on one before. 

The paint on it is ungodly, and there are one or two chips in it. With the rest of the car I have been sanding it down, removing bubbles/dents accordingly, added body filler where necessary (not nearly an inch though) and then have been priming it. 

Would that work basically the same for the bumper? AKA do i use regular body filler for the one or two chips on it? Or is there a type of filler that will bond better or overall be more beneficial to use? 


Thank you for any input, I do have quite a while till I get to the front bumper, but just want to make sure I can get any info. that I can before I get there, as to not slow myself down by waiting to get info.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rick Wright posted to the web a "how to" called; Here's how to repair that Endura bumper, Good information!


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahhh, thank you much. ^_^


----------

